# What do you do in the off-season???



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

what do you do in the off season to stay busy?



I'll spend at least a month cleaning up the yard . Cleaning out the garage and spring cleaning in the house. In may or june will start on the firewood for next winter. Also have a couple snowblower projects that may keep me busy for a month or two.

I imagine some members stay busy with summer small engine work. Summer travel? home repairs.

My other great hobby in the summer is garage and yard sales, moving sales, estate sales. hopefully i can find some good deals on tools for my ever expanding shop. May have to build another garage.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

While I have a small yard, there is plenty to keep me busy. I also like to hang out over at this site's sister site- Lawn Mower Forums. Things are a bit dead right now, but should be picking up soon. If my job situation pulls thru, I'll have some $$$ to throw at a snowblower restore or two if I get too bored over the summer. Right now though my church fleet of Ariens and John Deere blowers are in good shape, save for the 2 john deeres. The 826 needs some TLC but still runs, and the TRS-27 needs a lot of TRS.. but still runs.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Be oot in my backyard farm wearing my speedo's with combat boots and trash can lid 4 a hat. k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I travel most weekends when it warms up


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
Mowing
Softball playing
Bicycling
Swimming
Power washing

Got to burn off the fat accumulated over the winter
.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

tdipaul said:


> .
> Mowing
> Softball playing
> Bicycling
> ...


last item is a ditto here. 25 extra pounds to lose. should have stayed working not retired .the extra bagage lose wouldn't have become a yearly most do 
otherwise the local drag strip is open, time to exercise the race car's motor, go boating and fishing, ice is off the waters here,which means musky/walleye fishing time,


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Between fixing other lawn equipment keeping up with my yard maintenance and golfing.

that leaves the rest of the time doing fun stuff with the wife thats about it.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

looks like no off season here for a while, IT'S snowing AGAIN!!!! report is for the next 4 days is snow,snow and more snow, just when i was looking to some riding of the hog, drag racing and fishing .


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * Be oot in my backyard farm wearing my speedo's with combat boots and trash can lid 4 a hat. k:k:k:k:k:*


pictures???????


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

March is Chainsaw month....April to July is Lawn tractor time.....September is service cranberry equipment for the harvest....Oct. is harvest. Oct. and November is try and sell leafblowers and leftover tractors with baggers. Of course the cranberry bogs need watering, flooding, mowing banks, herbiciding, spreading sand over the vine, spraying for bugs and disease, maintain real tractors and pumps and irrigation, get up twice a night during Sept and October to shoot deer eating cranberries,...what spare time?????


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cranman said:


> March is Chainsaw month....April to July is Lawn tractor time.....September is service cranberry equipment for the harvest....Oct. is harvest. Oct. and November is try and sell leafblowers and leftover tractors with baggers. Of course the cranberry bogs need watering, flooding, mowing banks, herbiciding, spreading sand over the vine, spraying for bugs and disease, maintain real tractors and pumps and irrigation, get up twice a night during Sept and October to shoot deer eating cranberries,...what spare time?????


ya, hear ya. grew up in Mass. and went to the scout camp where the cranberry bogs are . Camp Squanto. was a waterfront instructor there for 4 summers during the 70's.

we used to tell the younger scouts the story of 'Charlie Bog Man' who used to come out of the bogs and kidnap the boys. 

ever run into Charlie?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm busier now than when i was driving a truck for 34 years.

how the heck did i ever get everything done while working 12-14 hours a day ( with the commute ) I'll never know. between the yard work, cleaning up, firewood, home repairs, car repairs, building furniture , working on snowblowers, and everything in between , how the heck did we do it?

since being retired , the only argument i have had with the wife was that i was working too hard. she put her foot down and said "no more work after lunch" . so i can work after breakfast at 7 a.m. till noon. then the rest of day i am supposed to take it easy. take dogs to lake, go hiking, or taking wife for ride out to the country or shopping.

that worked for a couple months but i figured a way around that. I don't start work until after I take dogs for walk around 9. then work until lunch and then tell wife....."i didnt get much done cause i had to take dogs for walk so i have to go out to garage and catch up."

she says OK and so now i can work until 3 or 4.

see, where there is a will, there is a way.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

More info: http://www.scotlawrence.com



Scot


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

I do a lot more yardwork in the summer than the winter. Easy to stay busy. It's not always so easy to stay busy in the winter though.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Boats, Beer, & Beach . . . and more boats.

Did I mention boats? :smile2:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * Be oot in my backyard farm wearing my speedo's with combat boots and trash can lid 4 a hat. k:k:k:k:k:*


 LORD HAVE MERCY...*SAY **IT **ISNT* SO !!:surprise:


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> I'm busier now than when i was driving a truck for 34 years.
> 
> how the heck did i ever get everything done while working 12-14 hours a day ( with the commute ) I'll never know. between the yard work, cleaning up, firewood, home repairs, car repairs, building furniture , working on snowblowers, and everything in between , how the heck did we do it?
> 
> ...


Well until she reads this post anyway LOL


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I travel most weekends when it warms up


Nice bike. I do the same thing... when work permits.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * Be oot in my backyard farm wearing my speedo's with combat boots and trash can lid 4 a hat.*


The mods may ban you from the forum if you do.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

cranman said:


> March is Chainsaw month....April to July is Lawn tractor time.....September is service cranberry equipment for the harvest....Oct. is harvest. Oct. and November is try and sell leafblowers and leftover tractors with baggers. Of course the cranberry bogs need watering, flooding, mowing banks, herbiciding, spreading sand over the vine, spraying for bugs and disease, maintain real tractors and pumps and irrigation, get up twice a night during Sept and October to shoot deer eating cranberries,...what spare time?????


You have lots of trees up there I the northeast? Last year I made a killing on backpack blowers. If I could just stick up on them until Sept I swear I could have sold 50 if i had them. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Blackstar said:


> Nice bike. I do the same thing... when work permits.


got in trouble clicking the pic of harley to enlarge. those pics of ladies on the side had my wife asking if i was looking for asian beauties. :wink2:

my harley was a chick magnet back in the 80's. i'd come out of the bar and half the time there would be a split tail sitting on my bike waiting for a ride. i never disappointed them.:wink2:


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

My Summer Diversion. Will be Getting Something Different for This Season.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

The Mighty Yanmarrrrr sleeps, and the 'Bota takes over.











Re-construction of the shack on the Hill will continue as well.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> pictures???????


* I got a pic of my Backyard farm. but when they try to take pics of me oot there the camera always seems to break.:icon_scratch::icon-shrug::icon-doh::icon-doh:*


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

orangputeh said:


> got in trouble clicking the pic of harley to enlarge. those pics of ladies on the side had my wife asking if i was looking for asian beauties. :wink2:
> 
> my harley was a chick magnet back in the 80's. i'd come out of the bar and half the time there would be a split tail sitting on my bike waiting for a ride. i never disappointed them.:wink2:


That's one of the main downfalls of owning a Harley. Having to make your way through the chickies to get back on your ride. Tough work but someone's gotta do it.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Jackmels said:


> My Summer Diversion. Will be Getting Something Different for This Season.


That's a beautiful Bel Aire


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Originally Posted by POWERSHIFT93 
Be oot in my backyard farm wearing my speedo's with combat boots and trash can lid 4 a hat.

My eyes, my eyes !!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

tpenfield said:


> Boats, Beer, & Beach . . . and more boats.
> 
> Did I mention boats? :smile2:


The "admiral" threatened me with the frying pan if I don't resume working on my old Starcraft... it has been a 5yr project (_stalled after year 1 due to career change/relocation_).

A big Interlux order yesterday reminded me what B.O.A.T. stands for :dizzy:


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> pictures???????


You'll have better luck finding a picture of Sasquatch.

he does have his own action figure though!


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

Blackstar said:


> That's one of the main downfalls of owning a Harley. Having to make your way through the chickies to get back on your ride. Tough work but someone's gotta do it.


it's worse here with the harley being a 1961 pan head . older chicks seem to know how much they vibrate.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

classiccat said:


> The "admiral" threatened me with the frying pan if I don't resume working on my old Starcraft... it has been a 5yr project (_stalled after year 1 due to career change/relocation_).
> 
> A big Interlux order yesterday reminded me what B.O.A.T. stands for :dizzy:


 Break Out Another Thousand, care to see what it costs to own a 48 footer?


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

Jackmels said:


> My Summer Diversion. Will be Getting Something Different for This Season.


tri fives, the real mans chevys


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

old ope mechanic said:


> Break Out Another Thousand, care to see what it costs to own a 48 footer?


30' longer than my "tin" tub!? ...cost difference: a 2nd mortgage! :surprise:

I'm sure the reward is worth every penny!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

When I'm not working doing landscaping , we like to play with this and hang out at the sand bars


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

classiccat said:


> 30' longer than my "tin" tub!? ...cost difference: a 2nd mortgage! :surprise:
> 
> I'm sure the reward is worth every penny!


 the slip fee alone is a second mortgage. yes worth it for what it makes as a offshore charter boat. 

nice lake boat man,


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

69ariens said:


> When I'm not working doing landscaping , we like to play with this and hang out at the sand bars


* AHHHHHHHHHHH Yes the lifestyles of the Rich and Famous. :icon_whistling:mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

old ope mechanic said:


> tri fives, the real mans chevys


* Never did see the love affair with those from the 50's and some of the 60's. always liked those land yacht from the 70's though like these 1's.*


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> 69ariens said:
> 
> 
> > When I'm not working doing landscaping , we like to play with this and hang out at the sand bars
> ...


no rich and famous here my friend I buy my boats like I buy my snowblowers. Used lol


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

This was the family car growing up- Well it looked like this. I miss it. 71 Buick Riviera, e-z revving 455 Big Block V-8. A smoooth battleship. I miss it. :icon_blue_very_sad:


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

orangputeh said:


> got in trouble clicking the pic of harley to enlarge. those pics of ladies on the side had my wife asking if i was looking for asian beauties. :wink2:
> 
> my harley was a chick magnet back in the 80's. i'd come out of the bar and half the time there would be a split tail sitting on my bike waiting for a ride. i never disappointed them.:wink2:


I have seen a Harley soft tail. But what is this split tail??:grin:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

gregg said:


> I have seen a Harley soft tail. But what is this split tail??:grin:


google is your friend.:angel:


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * Never did see the love affair with those from the 50's and some of the 60's. always liked those land yacht from the 70's though like these 1's.*


you would love land yacht 2 than, 1970 chevelle real ss 454 ls6 4 speed,


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

old ope mechanic said:


> you would love land yacht 2 than, 1970 chevelle real ss 454 ls6 4 speed,


When i was a senior in high school you could pick up one of those for less than 2k. I turned down a 70 Mustang Mach 1 with the 428 cobra for $1200 .instead got a 69vw for the gas mileage for commuting to college. 

gas was almost a buck a gallon then, I was making $2.50 an hour pumping gas .


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

orangputeh, when were you in high school? Because those '70 LS6 Chevelle's went for at least $4,500 back in their day at the dealerships...at least in the Detroit area.

There were only 4,475 1970 LS6 Chevelle's made (reportedly).

FWIW one sold for $258,500 at Barrett-Jackson in 2013.

I too bought a '69 (beetle), but it was in 1976...loved that car.




orangputeh said:


> When i was a senior in high school you could pick up one of those for less than 2k. I turned down a 70 Mustang Mach 1 with the 428 cobra for $1200 .instead got a 69vw for the gas mileage for commuting to college.
> 
> gas was almost a buck a gallon then, I was making $2.50 an hour pumping gas .


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jrom said:


> orangputeh, when were you in high school? Because those '70 LS6 Chevelle's went for at least $4,500 back in their day at the dealerships...at least in the Detroit area.
> 
> There were only 4,475 1970 LS6 Chevelle's made (reportedly).
> 
> ...


1974.( senior ) I may be wrong on that particular SS model. i think that was a 455? I just remember all the guys had those muscle cars. GTO's, stangs, chevelles, camaros , and others like it. 2 grand was a lot back then. my favorite was the chevelle with the 396. or the Chevy super sport convertible. I loved that car so much I bought the model and made it, haha 

we all drank beer at the high school parking lot on friday and sat nights and the guys would do burnouts and would race. cops pretty much left everyone alone. if you got caught drinking and driving the cops would just take your beer and send you home.

i bought the 69 vw in 74 for 1200. my first car was a 65 vw i got for 50 bucks.

never did get a muscle car. but had Harley's. better.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * I got a pic of my Backyard farm. but when they try to take pics of me oot there the camera always seems to break.:icon_scratch::icon-shrug::icon-doh::icon-doh:*


nice garden i have been trying to convince my wife to help get one started. it just seems like it will be more work for me and she will just pick the crop and i will have to do the rest :surprise:


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

paid over 5k for it in april 1970 . a roadrunner superbird hemi was close over 8k a vega was 3k .bad part of back then was a auto loan was for no more than 3 years making for some big payments.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

was talking used prices.

my first harley used was 2k. another one was 1500. wish i had kept those. my dad had a 1941 ul i think. was 400.

man , if i had a time machine........


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

During the 60's I bought wrecked repairables from the junkyard and did four or five a summer during senior year High School and College. I drove ( after fixing and painting) a 68 Coronet RT 440, several Road Runners, a 67 Shelby,70 Mach 1 Super Cobra Jet 428, 69 Mach 1 Cobra Jet, 67 Mustang GT 390, 66 Corvette convertible, 69 Charger RT 440,...The Mustangs I pulled the drive trains before selling and replaced them with regular non HiPo drive trains......still got the HiPo stuff....but should sell it. Funny how I've got no interest in fast cars now...but get excited about repowering a blower.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cranman said:


> During the 60's I bought wrecked repairables from the junkyard and did four or five a summer during senior year High School and College. I drove ( after fixing and painting) a 68 Coronet RT 440, several Road Runners, a 67 Shelby,70 Mach 1 Super Cobra Jet 428, 69 Mach 1 Cobra Jet, 67 Mustang GT 390, 66 Corvette convertible, 69 Charger RT 440,...The Mustangs I pulled the drive trains before selling and replaced them with regular non HiPo drive trains......still got the HiPo stuff....but should sell it. Funny how I've got no interest in fast cars now...but get excited about repowering a blower.


that's funny about not being excited about fast cars. I have an old Harley motor i'm selling or trade for a Honda snowblower plus cash.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Funny how that happens.

I'm down to two old 125 Benelli's ('67 and '68), two chainsaws, two lawn mowers, two leaf blowers, two weed wackers, two old lawn tractors, two snowblowers and two Corolla's...got to have backups – just...no fast cars.


----------



## Pascal87 (Dec 1, 2017)

In the last few years i was the happy owner of a superbike, an aprilia rsv4 2014. It was nice, very powerful. I did some trackday with it. 

I got a baby last summer and i had no desire to keep the superbike, i just sold it a week ago. 

When my wife was pregnant, we bought a cruiser boat (signature 290) in the hope to spend some family time.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Pascal87 said:


> In the last few years i was the happy owner of a superbike, an aprilia rsv4 2014. It was nice, very powerful. I did some trackday with it.
> 
> I got a baby last summer and i had no desire to keep the superbike, i just sold it a week ago.
> 
> When my wife was pregnant, we bought a cruiser boat (signature 290) in the hope to spend some family time.


better than the hospital or morgue. I gave up my bike after the last accident. my third after 70,000 plus miles. one my fault , 2 because of other drivers. i just think someone was trying to tell me something so i gave it up.

plus with 6 children and 14 grand children and being the senior member of my family , it kind of gives you some perspective.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I gave up riding in 1971 for the same reason.....three close calls in a week, the Lord was trying to tell me something.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

orangputeh said:


> 1974.( senior ) never did get a muscle car. but had Harley's. better.


:wink2:


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Well I am into cooking, well smoking meats and BBQ so looking at a new smoker for summer time fun.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Pascal87 said:


> In the last few years i was the happy owner of a superbike, an aprilia rsv4 2014. It was nice, very powerful. I did some trackday with it.
> 
> I got a baby last summer and i had no desire to keep the superbike, i just sold it a week ago.
> 
> When my wife was pregnant, we bought a cruiser boat (signature 290) in the hope to spend some family time.


The only thing you spend more of when you get a boat is money to keep the dang thing running. Yes they are loads of fun! But what a pain in the tush to maintain!


----------



## viper8315 (Mar 29, 2018)

GoBlowSnow said:


> The only thing you spend more of when you get a boat is money to keep the dang thing running. Yes they are loads of fun! But what a pain in the tush to maintain!


Yes, they are a hole in the water you put money into, but it's also a very fulfilling hobby. There's not much like a sunrise over the Atlantic, or the thrill of landing a nice fish.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

always have a friend that owns a boat.

always have a friend who owns snowmobiles

always have a friend who owns a big truck and trailer

and then trade small engine work .

I'm working on making friends with doctors and lawyers. They never have time to fix snowblowers.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> I'm working on making friends with doctors and lawyers. They never have time to fix snowblowers.


My daughter is a Dr. (neonatologist), and her husband is a lawyer, and they are very good "friends", but often, when I act a medical or legal question, I am told that my question is not their area of expertise, i.e. Neonates (babies about the size of your hand) do not get arthritis, or back pains, or I cannot help you with your house closing because that is not my field...

So, you may have to find multiple doctors and lawyers ! Much easier to have snowblower issues - we are all willing to offer advice even when we do not have a clue !


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RIT333 said:


> My daughter is a Dr. (neonatologist), and her husband is a lawyer, and they are very good "friends", but often, when I act a medical or legal question, I am told that my question is not their area of expertise, i.e. Neonates (babies about the size of your hand) do not get arthritis, or back pains, or I cannot help you with your house closing because that is not my field...
> 
> So, you may have to find multiple doctors and lawyers ! Much easier to have snowblower issues - we are all willing to offer advice even when we do not have a clue !


I think they do that for liability reasons. If they gave advice that was not good, they are afraid of a lawsuit. They probably do this with everyone as if they gave advice to everyone it would never end.

The only things i have bartered for so far for snowblower work is welding, wine , beer, steaks and home made chocolate cookies. 

Now , that one lady wanted me to go to Hawaii with her ............


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Jackmels said:


> My Summer Diversion. Will be Getting Something Different for This Season.


Just Picked This One Up.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Jackmels said:


> Just Picked This One Up.


i think i can top that.....


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Jackmels said:


> Just Picked This One Up.


Wow ! Awesome. How much - $60-100K ?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> i think i can top that.....


*For some odd reason that escapes me at this moment in time. I always thought that was you ride of choice.:devil::devil:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> always have a friend that owns a boat.
> 
> always have a friend who owns snowmobiles
> 
> ...


* That is because they can pay to have it done by some one else. They don't have to worry aboot little stuff like that.:emoticon-south-park*


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * That is because they can pay to have it done by some one else. They don't have to worry aboot little stuff like that.:emoticon-south-park*


it's funny you say this. in my experience so far i have found that doctor's and dentists are some of the cheapest people out there. after going to schools for a hundred years and having tons of student loan debt. they want to hold onto every dollar they make.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

RIT333 said:


> Wow ! Awesome. How much - $60-100K ?


Let's Just Say it was More Than a Box of Popcorn.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

What yr. is it and what engine ? Looks great.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RIT333 said:


> What yr. is it and what engine ? Looks great.


i'm guessing here. 67 with a 383 or 427?

just looked at the pic again. earlier than a 67........64-65?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> i'm guessing here. 67 with a 383 or 427?
> 
> just looked at the pic again. earlier than a 67........64-65?


Bad guess on the 383 - that would make it a MOPAR.

Also, could be '63-'67. Now, if it was a split-window coupe, then I could def say it was a '63, and my estimate of price would be an additional $100K !


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RIT333 said:


> Bad guess on the 383 - that would make it a MOPAR.
> 
> Also, could be '63-'67. Now, if it was a split-window coupe, then I could def say it was a '63, and my estimate of price would be an additional $100K !


i've seen 383's in vettes. lot of car shows in Reno. cool april nights, hot august nights. have seen lots of strange combos with cars and motors. however , i know stock is best for value.

jack is probably too busy picking up free blowers to respond. maybe he picked up this vette for free?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> i've seen 383's in vettes. lot of car shows in Reno. cool april nights, hot august nights. have seen lots of strange combos with cars and motors. however , i know stock is best for value.
> 
> jack is probably too busy picking up free blowers to respond. maybe he picked up this vette for free?


I was aware of the 383 as a crate engine, but assumed that a car that nice would not have that set-up. Would be similar to putting a Tecumseh in a HS928 ! To put it in snowblower speak !


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

1966.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

It's a 1964 with a later Hood on it. 63 has Grills on the hood. 64 has Grill Indents on the hood but no Grills. 63-4 has the scoops behind the front wheel, 65-6 has 3 "Gills", 67 has 4 Gills. Its a 327 w/4 speed, Riverside Red, Black Interior.


----------

